
Jump In Meeting – connect in 1 sec to conference calls on macOS and iOS - vbaum
http://jumpinm.com
======
vbaum
I found myself spending a tremendous amount of time on the simple task -
connect to the online meetings. As a result, built these apps for myself, I
hope it'll help you too.

